# 8' bulbs



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

disregard. 

They make T-8 in 8', but not T-5...


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

For those curious.....












This is why I asked.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Lamps goddamn it, lamps!

Bulb is a shape. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

8' lamps are rapidly going extinct.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm sure if you asked 480 nicely he could Photoshop an 8' t5 for you.:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Peter D said:


> 8' lamps are rapidly going extinct.


 And for very good reason. 

-John


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I ran a big t12 to t8 change out job in san francisco. I had up to 3 guys working with me during the work days, and not one of them broke 1 lamp. Me however, broke 2 8 footers almost immediately, then a few 4' t8's a few more days in. Those 8 foot lamps suck. Almost everything about them is bad.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, 8' lamps can't go away fast enough. Expensive, harder to store, harder to install...etc.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, 8' lamps can't go away fast enough. Expensive, harder to store, harder to install...etc.


There is nothing hard about installing them at all and they used to be a dime a dozen before the global warming hoax came to town.:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> There is nothing hard about installing them at all and they used to be a dime a dozen before the global warming hoax came to town.:laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I just hate those 8 ft bulbs!


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

backstay said:


> I just hate those 8 ft bulbs!



I know, but I don't want to pull down all those fixtures and put up new ones with 4' lamps (for BBQ).

I've haven't done a T-12 to T-8 conversion using 8' bulbs yet.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> I know, but I don't want to pull down all those fixtures and put up new ones with 4' lamps (for BBQ).
> 
> I've haven't done a T-12 to T-8 conversion using 8' bulbs yet.


How about 2 lamp T-12 to 4 lamp T-8 retrofit kits? We did 5000-6000 of them in a warehouse. Lucky I was only there two weeks .....


And thanks......


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Lamps goddamn it, lamps!
> 
> Bulb is a shape. :laughing:


Bulbs go in the ground.:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Bulbs go in the ground.:thumbsup:


Yep. :thumbsup:


Definition of BULB

1
a : a resting stage of a plant (as the lily, onion, hyacinth, or tulip) that is usually formed underground and consists of a short stem base bearing one or more buds enclosed in overlapping membranous or fleshy leaves b : a fleshy structure (as a tuber or corm) resembling a bulb in appearance c : a plant having or developing from a bulb


2
: a bulb-shaped part; specifically : a glass envelope enclosing the light source of an electric lamp or such an envelope together with the light source it encloses


3
: a rounded or swollen anatomical structure


4
: a camera setting that indicates that the shutter can be opened by pressing on the release and closed by ending the pressure


Yeah, I am nuts, it is a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> How about 2 lamp T-12 to 4 lamp T-8 retrofit kits? We did 5000-6000 of them in a warehouse. Lucky I was only there two weeks .....
> 
> 
> And thanks......


Were they pretty close to being universal fit?

I thought about just yanking all them down and putting up new T-8 channels, but the cost of the grates for the new fixtures kinda cost prohibits that idea.

Next thought was the 8' LED bulbs, with the single pin ends. 

They are only 50 lm/watt.

If you got a link or info on the retrofit kits you installed, I'm all ears.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> If you got a link or info on the retrofit kits you installed, I'm all ears.


I was trying to find one.

It was Osram Sylvania that provided all the lamps, ballasts and kits. All we provided was labor.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Yep. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am nuts.


:thumbsup::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> :thumbsup::rockon::rockon::rockon:


Go play with a poll. :laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

In that application, IMHO, I'd either install new tandem T5 fixtures or retro them to T5's


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

If you are not going to installT-5's then jusqt do the T-12 to T-8 change out. that way everyone is happy. although I would do everything in my power to sell them a new lighting upgrade. wether or not you like 8 foot lamps really has little bearing on this install as you will only have to handle them once anyway.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Dnkldorf said:


> View attachment 14328
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix that crooked row. its gawking at me


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

The t12 8' to t8 8' retro isn't too bad the wiring is the exact same as the new t12 8' electronic ballasts so it's worth it to just do a t8 retro instead. 

Just know that power no longer goes to the tombstone first


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Go play with a poll. :laughing:


but dont play with your poll here.


----------

